# HELP!! Looking for a part-time job as CPC-tampa area



## aimie (Jan 4, 2011)

I am looking for part time work as CPC in the tampa area.  I have two years experience as a medical biller/CPC.  Thank you 
Aimie Benko, CPC
aimie72@gmail.com


----------

